# Comment nettoyer l'écran de mon imac



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous,
Voila moi je n'ai rien à reprocher à mon imac 20" pouces core duo. J'en suis tellement ravi que je suis triste de voir son immense écran sale.
Donc je fais appel aux experts de ce forum pour me conseiller pour le nettoyage de l'écran de mon imac.
Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2006)

Personnellement j'ai une lavette/chifonnette micro-fibre.
A peine humidifi&#233;e elle fait des merveilles.


----------



## Laurent_h (3 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Personnellement j'ai une lavette/chifonnette micro-fibre.
> A peine humidifi&#233;e elle fait des merveilles.



Ouais, une chiffonnette d'opticien, celles qui sont sont fournies gratos chez les opticiens pour tes ch&#232;res (parfois Tr&#232;s $ch&#232;res$  ) lunettes.
Ca marche au poil


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2006)

J'utilise un chiffon doux que j'imbibe d'eau déminéralisée.
Même traitement pour les autres partie de l'iMac.

C'moon.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour tous ces tuyaux
Je vais essayer.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Novembre 2006)

Personnellement, j'utilise exclusivement *iClean*, et j'en suis très satisfait. 

Tu peux le trouver sur le site d'Apple (voir mon lien), ou dans différents points de vente, dont la FNAC.


----------



## laurent_iMac (5 Novembre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Personnellement, j'utilise exclusivement *iClean*, et j'en suis très satisfait.
> 
> Tu peux le trouver sur le site d'Apple (voir mon lien), ou dans différents points de vente, dont la FNAC.



Acheté, il y a un mois et je trouve que cela nettoie très bien et en plus la poussière glisse après.
Est ce une impression ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Novembre 2006)

laurent_ibook a dit:


> Acheté, il y a un mois et je trouve que cela nettoie très bien et en plus la poussière glisse après.
> Est ce une impression ?


Non non, ce n'est pas une impression. 
C'est un produit recommandé pour les ordinateurs Apple et vendu sur l'Apple Store ; c'est donc en principe ce qu'il y a de mieux pour nettoyer l'écran d'un Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

çA aussi çA nettoye bien ... et le lien fonctionne!


----------



## corloane (5 Novembre 2006)

iclean valable pour mac book aussi (&#233;cran diff&#233;rent que l'imac)?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Novembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:


> çA aussi çA nettoye bien ... et le lien fonctionne!



Ton lien fonctionne aussi bien que le mien.   






corloane a dit:


> iclean valable pour mac book aussi (écran différent que l'imac)?


Sur ma notice iClean, il est écrit :

De PowerBook® à iMac® en passant par iPod®.

Donc, oui, c'est un produit conçu pour tous les produits Apple, y-compris la gamme Intel qui n'existait pas encore quand j'ai acheté mon dernier Kit iClean. 


Un autre *essai de lien*. 
Et encore *un petit pour la route*.


----------



## laurent_iMac (5 Novembre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ton lien fonctionne aussi bien que le mien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- Hahahahahahahahahahaha C'est Dimanche ? 
- Oui 
- Donc les :bebe: ont le droit de s'amuser        

(oups je crois que je vais me faire taper sur la tête  Vite un :hosto:  )

En tout cas, ce produit est verry good 
Smack .... (bisous bien baveux à Apple)


----------



## robzebot (5 Novembre 2006)

J'utilise un nettoyant pour vitres avec un essuie-tout de papier. C'est pas cher, mais &#231;a laisse des peluches. Alors, quand je l'ai sous la main, je termine &#224; la peau de chamois.
&#199;a fonctionne aussi pour nettoyer le clavier et tout le reste.


----------



## olaye (11 Novembre 2006)

robzebot a dit:


> J'utilise un nettoyant pour vitres avec un essuie-tout de papier. C'est pas cher, mais ça laisse des peluches. Alors, quand je l'ai sous la main, je termine à la peau de chamois.
> Ça fonctionne aussi pour nettoyer le clavier et tout le reste.



même équipe, mêmes armes, l'alcool en spray pour les vitre, ça marche pour tout, y compris pour les écrans et le plexi en général.

et y'a pas une rayure depuis le temps.
pour les vélos et les voitures, par contre, c'est liquide vaisselle citron.
sauf cas particuliers, y'a pas à chercher bien loin pour trouver de bons produits nettoyants.
le tout c'est de ne pas vaporiser directement sur la surface


----------



## béné (12 Novembre 2006)

robzebot a dit:


> J'utilise un nettoyant pour vitres avec un essuie-tout de papier. C'est pas cher, mais ça laisse des peluches. Alors, quand je l'ai sous la main, je termine à la peau de chamois.
> 
> 
> 
> Le sopalin ça raye nan...comme sur les vitres...à la longue ça bousille le carreau:mouais:


----------

